# Bean Beetles?



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Is there a sponsor that sells bean beetles? And can they be shipped year-round? Also, do bean beetles need to be dusted before feeding? Will they escape the tank....I have exo-terra tanks with vents in the front.
Thank you


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

bean beetles can be dusted before feeding.

They are great escape artists-and rather obnoxious once they get out...they like to crawl for long distances and end up happily in places where they get noticed by other people you live with-haha.

You can seal all gaps against them but this is very difficult.


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions. Not sure I want bugs in the house. FFs and their mites are causing enough trouble.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My frogs love bean beetles. I think it's worth having some around. Just feed as much as they'll eat in a few minutes and there won't be any left to escape.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I think you should give them a try. Like Kris said feed a few at a time.
The more variety the better.
What`s another bug in your coffee right?


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh, I don't mind a few bugs in my coffee so I will give them a try. Want what's best for my 8 frogs. Any idea who is selling them now?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Try asking in the Wanted section.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree with escape artist, but in my opinion when I catch them( don't know how to get them out without duping beans everywhere) my frogs seemed to get fatter and they love the. I got mine from BlackFrogExotics. (Frog mancho)


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info! May have to wait to order until the weather warms a bit. Big snow storm predicted for Sunday and Monday with very low temps. I do agree that it would benefit my frogs to have more to eat than FFs. May check out wax worms as well. My husband is going to kill me


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I found the only way to keep them contained in the tank is to use scotch tape over EVERY opening...those suckers can climb really fast...that is the direction they take...the frogs really like them. Check some threads here about how to keep the cultures going...and suggestions on how to feed them out. I made the mistake of not securing the lid well enough, and when I came downstairs in the a.m., saw those dang things all over the kitchen table, crawling up the wall, and my husband leisurely reading the newspaper over top of them.....his comment was -- they aren't bothering me, why should I bother them.... Lesson learned--make sure the lid is secure...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

mfsidore said:


> I agree with escape artist, but in my opinion when I catch them( don't know how to get them out without duping beans everywhere) my frogs seemed to get fatter and they love the. I got mine from BlackFrogExotics. (Frog mancho)


Hey Mike

Put in a folded coffee filter or cardboard from toilet paper roll and they'll crawl up that. Then you can just take that out and brush them into your supplement dusting cup.


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

OMG Judy! That's so funny...in a creepy sorta way He sounds like my husband. He's very tolerant of all my "projects". Says it's like living with Lucy Ricardo (I Love Lucy). I have hermit crabs and cherry shrimp in the bedroom, frogs and parrots in the living room, a dog, a cat and chickens. Chickens are outside.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

How are you with spiders?


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Spiders are good!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Kas said:


> Spiders are good!


I was afraid of that


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mfsidore said:


> I agree with escape artist, but in my opinion when I catch them( don't know how to get them out without duping beans everywhere) my frogs seemed to get fatter and they love the. I got mine from BlackFrogExotics. (Frog mancho)


This is the best way to harvest them that I've found
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/60638-bean-beetle-collection-2.html#post526406 

If you do this during the boom, you can prevent mold from forming in the bottom of the cultures. 
Some comments 

Ed


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project (Dec 13, 2013)

My tincs love them, thumbs not so much. I have them for sale as well, pm me if you want some.


----------



## Tropicaldarts (Sep 12, 2013)

Well after reading this post I'm gonna have to make a purchase and start a culture myself. .

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Aren't these illegal to ship without a permit? This would be why none lists them for sale even though every breeder likely has them.

There are people local to the OP that are likely to have them in the OH area.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Pubfiction said:


> Aren't these illegal to ship without a permit? This would be why none lists them for sale even though every breeder likely has them.
> 
> There are people local to the OP that are likely to have them in the OH area.


All plant pests are subject to APHIS regulations.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/57709-getting-other-feeders-approved-aphis-usda.html


----------

